# Need fix for video card overheat (blue lines across screen)



## Djent (May 25, 2012)

So I came home today to find my computer with blue, distorted lines across the screen. It BSODs when it starts up normally (b/c of the GFX driver), but it works fine in Safe Mode (except for the blue lines).

I know that my GFX card overheated, but do any of you know any fixes that don't involve a new laptop?


----------



## Sicarius (May 25, 2012)

If it's still under warranty get an RMA from the company.

Otherwise, not really.


----------



## Xaios (May 25, 2012)

Alas, by the sounds of it, you probably fried some memory on the card. Scan lines and screen artifacts are the hallmark of overheating. If it was a desktop, you could simply replace the card. Unfortunately, with it being a laptop and all, you might be up the creek.


----------



## Lagtastic (May 25, 2012)

Sounds like the card itself is toast. Safe Mode uses the default Windows graphics driver. Replacing the mobo in a laptop is a daunting task the first time you do it. Back up your data and replace the laptop.


----------



## flint757 (May 25, 2012)

No joke I needed to re-solder the power jack on my cousins computer and holy shit getting to the motherboard was so hard I couldn't get it back together afterwards


----------



## Djent (May 25, 2012)

Did some more research, and it's a common thing for my laptop (Dell Precision M90). I'm going to try the most common solution - take the card out, put it on a tin foil-lined tray and prop it up with balls of tin foil, bake it for 8 min. at 385 degrees F (you read it right), let cool for an hour, put back in the laptop, and it works perfectly. The heat reseats the solder connections that are broken by the heat.

Bit of a stretch, but if it doesn't work, I could get a refurb card for $40.


----------



## flint757 (May 25, 2012)

So the trick to fixing an overheated card is to seriously overheat it. 

Actually not the first time I've heard this trick, I've heard success stories and since it doesn't work no harm no foul, but if it was overheated it would seem more likely, to me, that a capacitor or the GPU itself would be fried not that the solder came undone. Just be careful that you don't essentially de-solder the card all together. Also, be cautious because some of the chemicals they use in video cards, MOBO's etc. are toxic even if they are lead-free so maybe use a toaster oven or something a tad more disposable or can be aired out.


----------



## Sicarius (May 26, 2012)

or, just don't bake the card.


----------



## L1ght (May 26, 2012)

It's called reballing. Professionally done with professional machines will fix the problem. Using an oven... not much so.

The general census is that the solder on the circuit board can and does break off or crack after being so old; just typical wear and tear. Heating up to extreme heats will melt any hairline fractures and reconnect any loose parts, because the heat won't fully liquidize the solder like a soldering iron would. Unfortunately, this is not a permanent fix, and if not done right, you will wind up destroying the card.


----------



## Djent (Jun 4, 2012)

Did the oven fix, and...




























































































IT WORKED!!! Laptop works perfectly.


----------



## flint757 (Jun 4, 2012)

for now 

 good to hear


----------



## jon66 (Jun 4, 2012)

Congratz on it working man. I had that happen to my Nvidia 8800ultra awhile back. I tried the oven trick myself and ended up getting another year out of the card!! When it failed the 2nd time I decided it was time to upgrade since it'd been out for 3+ years anyways. 

But ya, woot for now!!! Hope it lasts for ya.


----------

